# A Few Originals...



## Dameon (Jun 19, 2014)

These are my first few original songs. Take a listen, tell me what you think.

http://www.reverbnation.com/dameonlaird/song/21144580-36-inch-wheels
http://www.reverbnation.com/dameonlaird/song/21144523-here-with-me
http://www.reverbnation.com/dameonlaird/song/21144496-raising-hell


----------



## ThatDrunkGuy (Jun 19, 2014)

love it!


----------

